# hibernate works every other time

## masteroftheuniverse

Using uswsusp with hibernate script, on kernel 3.2.1 (gentoo sources). I run hibernate, and the console says s2disk is starting, but then everything comes back like it resumes immediately. If I then run hibernate again, s2disk starts, creates the image, and hibernates properly.

This happens every time I hibernate, and the machine always resumes properly after the successful hibernate. Any ideas as to what's different between the first and second hibernate calls? I'm unsure of where to check logs, etc for this.

Thanks in advance!

----------

## Hu

Start by checking dmesg and hibernate.log.

----------

## d-fens

having the exact same issue, you fixed this?

----------

